# Clutch Smell



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,Have just had a bad experience driving on to levelling blocks. I stupidly tried for a moment to drive on in third gear,quickly realised my mistake and changed to first. When I got out I could smell the "Clutch Smell". The question is what damage will a few moments have caused.
I had a new clutch fitted as part of the Fiat "modifications".


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Probably none at all. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi

The same thing happened to me but I got copious amounts of smoke coming from under the bonnet, thought I had done some major damage, but all was and still is ok.
I now reverse onto my ramps and have not had this problem again.

I dont think you will have caused any damage as this happens when the clutch is slipped for a few moments, just dont do it too often or you will be buying a new clutch plates again.

Dick


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar problem when I failed to realise I was fighting the traction control, button set incorrectly when reversing on to ramps on a wet grass. 
I am sure the smell will eventually go away and all will be well again.
Just leaving you feeling a bit of a Wally at least that's how it left me.

Steve


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd also say not to worry Owl.

Got the burning smell and smoke several years ago when trying to reverse over a tree stump.

Since then have driven at least 25,000km up hill and down dale (and worse) all over Europe and not had any problems.

Of course now I've said that it'll be the next thing to go!

Harry


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Many thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

To re-assure you even more, we once did this in a hired van in ...er...Italy and worried a lot about the smoke. It was the smell of burning rubber and grass from the front diff by trying to put one wheel on a block.

P&L


----------

